# Cheap feed for deer besides Corn?



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

The deer here were responsive to the corn when I put it but I only put out about a pot full 3 times this summer. Now that we are getting closer to hunting season I put some out. Been out for about 3 days. Have pics of deer at the corn. Went and looked and none of it appeared to be eaten. Usually it was all gone in the first day. I also put out some carrots and those weren't touched either.



*So, what's cheap that I can put out there?*


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

If putting in a trough style feeder or on ground sweet feed for horses mixed with corn and rice bran works good. The molasses gives um something sweet. You can even just mix it and corn or put out by itself. Only problem it clumps so not to good for feeders and if feed spot doesn't have a cover then only put out small amounts because it mildews fairly quick of left out in the weather.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

buckhunter2705 said:


> If putting in a trough style feeder or on ground sweet feed for horses mixed with corn and rice bran works good. The molasses gives um something sweet. You can even just mix it and corn or put out by itself. Only problem it clumps so not to good for feeders and if feed spot doesn't have a cover then only put out small amounts because it mildews fairly quick of left out in the weather.



Not good for mechanical feeders or not good for trough style feeders? I can put it in a trough style feeder that's covered and would protect it.



Is this something I can get at Fleet Farm cheap?


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

Should be able to pick up at any feed store that carries horse feed. It's a common feed here in the south. Comes in different levels/% of protein I think the lowest is the 10%. And it's usually the cheapest. Last I bought it it was like 10.00 dollars or so for 50 lbs. a little more than corn. If you mix it your self you basically will be making something similar to that big and j feed supplement. But instead of $8.00 for like a 2-4 lb bag of big and j you can mix up 100 lbs or more depending on how much of the sweet feed you wanna add to your corn etc.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh it's not good for mechanical feeders. It will eventually want to clump up from the molasses in it and plug the hole in the mechanical feeder. Best for a trough feeder or gravity feeder with a big dispenser port trough is best source for the sweet feed.


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Any oaks around there!? There is your cheap food!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

J-Carter said:


> Any oaks around there!? There is your cheap food!



Nope.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I would find out what the deer are eating instead of your corn. Something must be really good. This just proves that they would rather eat their naturally occurring foods that what we pour on the ground.

Scout it, get permission and then get your deer!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

GoDoe said:


> I would find out what the deer are eating instead of your corn. Something must be really good. This just proves that they would rather eat their naturally occurring foods that what we pour on the ground.
> 
> Scout it, get permission and then get your deer!





Sadly the land all around it is owned by a guy who says no hunting.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Same issues around me. I actually used a mineral this year and have a lot of deer on the property at least for now. Called Lucky buck


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

I watch for apple trees, and ask the owner's permission to take the apples. More often than not, they say yes.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

optimal_max said:


> I watch for apple trees, and ask the owner's permission to take the apples. More often than not, they say yes.


This


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

buckhunter2705 said:


> If putting in a trough style feeder or on ground sweet feed for horses mixed with corn and rice bran works good. The molasses gives um something sweet. You can even just mix it and corn or put out by itself. Only problem it clumps so not to good for feeders and if feed spot doesn't have a cover then only put out small amounts because it mildews fairly quick of left out in the weather.





How well does the sweet feed work by itself?


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 8, 2003)

Couple things I've found about putting out corn on the ground...spread it out thin, not in piles. Piles sour quickly when wet and some timid deer like to have some personal space when feeding. Don't spread alot of your scent, wear rubber boots, gloves, and carry the corn the last 50-60 yds or so, not on 4-wheeler. Acorns (and maybe persimmons) are the only thing I know that will pull deer totally off spread corn, and this is close to the time of year for them...but you say there are no oak trees around?
When I tried putting out sweet feeds they adapted to it slowly and it did not do very good with standing rain or heavy dew...would clump up a lot and get hard.

Good luck with it...


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Couple things I've found about putting out corn on the ground...spread it out thin, not in piles. Piles sour quickly when wet and some timid deer like to have some personal space when feeding. Don't spread alot of your scent, wear rubber boots, gloves, and carry the corn the last 50-60 yds or so, not on 4-wheeler. Acorns (and maybe persimmons) are the only thing I know that will pull deer totally off spread corn, and this is close to the time of year for them...but you say there are no oak trees around?
> When I tried putting out sweet feeds they adapted to it slowly and it did not do very good with standing rain or heavy dew...would clump up a lot and get hard.
> 
> Good luck with it...






Thanks. I'll try it out. I've got a covered trough feeder.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

hedp said:


> How well does the sweet feed work by itself?


It's worked pretty well for me in the past. But it may vary on your location and what natural food sources you have.


----------



## Lost Arra (Feb 14, 2011)

deer around my house will clean up any Purina Stocker Grower (not good in a corn feeder)


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

They love pears.People dont use them anymore.We pick them up by the bucket.Let them get ripe and feed.Persimmons are good too.Lots of cheap natural food that still work after the acorns start dropping.Corn will pile up when the acorns come arond here.


----------

